# ACE OF SPADES is anybody currently growing it ????



## horribleherk (Sep 6, 2011)

im wanting to hear from anyone who knows anything about this strain im seriously considering it for future grow


----------



## hybridbuds (Sep 6, 2011)

The Ace of Spades is a cross between JTR and Black Cherry Soda. I have never grown AOS, but I have grown both JTR and Chernobyl (JTRxTrinityxarcatatrainwreck). The JTR was excellent, very hazy lemony plant. The Chernobyl was sour, rotten fruit in particular melon/plum. Also turned black, red, and purple.....

Ace of spades turns pink nuff said.............

Not many on this site have AOS journals, but I hear over at greenpassion.org you can find lots of good info on there.


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Sep 6, 2011)

in week 4 of aos, will report back


----------



## bcguy01 (Sep 6, 2011)

nice i have some in veg now


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Sep 7, 2011)

Got some of these seeds, i too am curious as to how this strain is, what are the pheno's most people have been coming across? potency?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks for the input all info appreciated keep it coming


----------



## hazorazo (Sep 7, 2011)

I have 4 AOS going in veg, along with Plushberry and a Strawberry Cough, all from seed. I, too, am looking forward to seeing how these lovely ladies turn out!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 7, 2011)

I myself am not currently growing AOS but am probably going to pick a pack up. Ive grown many TGA/Subcool strains including testers like Apollo13bX, Space Dawg, Qrazy Train, and Chernobyl before release for the man Subcool himself. I can tell you from experience TGA strains produce results you'd expect from reading the breeder's description unlike alot of strains. There usually isn't too much variation between phenotypes because of the stability in Subcool's lines. Expect to get what you expect. High female to Male rations and as well as potency and good yields. IMO The best place to acquire his seeds is either Attitude or SowAmazingSeeds.

Click my Batcave link below just to see a couple of my photos from past grows. I've always had success with TGA related grows.

Right now I'm currently growing Jacks Cleaner II, Jack the Ripper, and Honeymoon Mix (A Mystery Pack Mix - Gift from Sub celebrating his Love for his Wife & Honeymoon). Good luck dude


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Sep 7, 2011)

Currently in my 4th week of veg...soil....

Have also in veg/(flowered n cloned) querkle..love it!!

Was told at co-op I frequent in Seattle (the joint, love em) that I should expect my AOS to turn adark magenta during bloom


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 7, 2011)

It may depending on the right pheno type you get. My suggestion, if you see one that really stands out, clone it and keep it. The magenta one will be Black Cherry Soda dominant and I think that will be the keeper.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 8, 2011)

i have grown querkle with very good results & hoping to do the same with AOS


----------



## slater (Sep 16, 2011)

....i am growing ace of spades now...i am about 4 weeks into flower and these plants givein me wood,,,if these plants continue going the way they are growing now..i will be a very happy camper....

i will take some pics and put them up in a few days....i have 3 females that i got from a pack of seeds...i am not sure if some didnt sprout, or if some dried out when first sprouted...i have lost some due to not enough hours in a day...and fergot to water...but the three females i have going now....2 of them are looking like keepers as long as teh smoke is proper....i cant speak on teh third one as i havenet seen her around lately...i know she is there cause i have clones aos 1,2,and 3...1 is awesome...i topped her and she has at least 8 10 inch spears about the width of half dollars already...#3 is as bushey...lots of spears , just not as fat, more quarter width at the moment....#2...i will look around and see if i can get a pic of them in a group shot...

i think sub has hit a grand slam with this cross....we shall see...


----------



## 420forme (Sep 16, 2011)

I got one on week 2 of flower, she's got huge fan leaves(kinda annoying in scrog) I will post some pics if she starts changing color. I've done 5 plushberrys and didn't get much color with them either, a little purple at the finish, killer smoke though, some friends told me it was their favorite that I've done.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 17, 2011)

thanks for the replies i measured the useable grow heigth of my room & im coming up with 40 in. of useable grow heigth does this look like it will work???


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Sep 17, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/466850-ace-spades-tga.html#post6299970


----------



## cannabutt (Sep 17, 2011)

.....................


----------



## slater (Oct 3, 2011)

here are some shots of 2 of my ace of spades on there way to teh chopping block


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 3, 2011)

hey slater a picture is worth a thousand words... thanks


----------



## KushDog (Nov 3, 2011)

I am Growing a Ace of spade, she is still vegging and it is crazy dank smelling, I ate a leaf and got a buzz, so it is good, cant wait to bud it, it is 10x nicer in veg then my Raspberry cough was, and the cough is some crazy frosty good medicine, I would recmened this strain, I want to grow plushberry too but the dispensarys here in michigan closed so i cant get seeds any more


----------



## rockymtnhigh (Nov 17, 2011)

I've got 5 that are two weeks in. All 5 are super nice structurally. One is already light purple, and one is--I sh*t you not--full-on magenta at 2 weeks in. No purple on the fan leaves, not even underneath, but the tiny buds are hot freaking pink! I've got a pic on my phone, but it's 8mp and I'm not sure I can upload it here. I'll try. If not, I'll take a 1mp pic tomorrow and upload it. I don't want to jinx it, but 2 weeks in, the hot pink one looks like the Holy Grail of ganja. The picture will give you a stiffy, and it's only 2 weeks in.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 18, 2011)

thanks im lookin forward to it


----------



## KushDog (Dec 20, 2011)

5 weeks flowering, OH MY GOD!!!! this plant is crazy smelling, smells like Wax or candles, but in a good way. Insted of smelling like weed around my house it smells like Insents or smelly candles. so thats pretty cool, i have pinched a few buds, and they were tastey. AOS is a good producer of DANK


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 20, 2011)

dayzt grows ace of spades > here


----------



## GTL (Dec 21, 2011)

AOS is one of my fav very stable pop 5 had 2 pink females and 2 males 1 no go it does get a little tall and stretchy but nothin to worry about it is a must hav if ur a TGA grower very very good medsheres some newer pics


----------



## Breeder (Dec 21, 2011)

I grow the JTR and the BCS originals but have yet to run one of the hybrids. One of the problems I'm seeing is folks are calling the plushberry and AOS Black Cherry Soda when in reality they are not the original. I think this is abit disrespectful to the breeders and to the original strains that made these crosses. I would hate to loose my BCS and get a replacment that wasn't the original because some turkey wanted to call his plant something its not. I am my dads son not my dad ya know what I mean? With that said nice new cross TGA maybe I can pick up a few of these soon


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 21, 2011)

gonna order next month thanks for the input


----------



## JustAnotherHead (Dec 21, 2011)

Anyone know a place that has JillyBean, AOS, and JTR in stock.  Attitude never has these three.


----------



## KushDog (Jan 5, 2012)

HOLY PUCKING CHIT!!!!! day 56 of Flower, ace of spades, not done yet, but I cut some tops yesterday and hung them over nite, than today rolled a bud up in a paper towel and Microwaved it for 1 minute on 10% power, let it sit in the paper towel for 10 minutes, un rolled it, than rerolled it in a new dry paper towel and zaped it for 1 minute on 10% power, let it sit in the paper towel for 10 minutes, un rolled it, broke it up and rolled it in a zig zag, lite it, hit it 2 times, than proseded to be F-ing high, I sat rite here laughing my ass off, at what i dont know... LOL 2 hours and 2 more hits and I am BAKED, defenly a HYBRID, I am tingley all over in my body and head.

pick yesterday, microwaved today, and it taste really good, better than the shit i got at the compassion club last week. 

Ace of spades is Badass weed, hands down top of the line, I will grow this strain as long as i live. 

I give it a : DANK++ rating. 

what other strains out there can compare to Ace of spades??? I got badass strains but AOS is by far the best I have ever grown


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jan 5, 2012)

wait until get a nice cure on that, have you taken any clones?


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 6, 2012)

i guess my funds didnt reach attitude before they ran out of gage green sun maiden so i e-mailed them & changed the order to ace of spades so 10 seeds should be in the mail soon aos is gonna be in the house sooner than expected


----------



## KushDog (Jan 7, 2012)

Top right hand corner, and bottom left corner are ACE OF SPADES


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 7, 2012)

thanks kushdog


----------



## KushDog (Jan 7, 2012)

View attachment 1980744


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 8, 2012)

ill be doing mine indoors [e&f hydro in coco] it looks like it will yield too


----------



## KushDog (Jan 16, 2012)

horribleherk said:


> ill be doing mine indoors [e&f hydro in coco] it looks like it will yield too


the bud desity is really tight. when it is dry the buds are HARD,and dense. best yeailder i have in my garden besides the CRITCAL MASS


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 16, 2012)

that makes me feel good about my choice querkle was good for me & it is looking like ace of spades might be a bit more potent i really appreciate your input kushdog im expecting my seeds any day now


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 16, 2012)

just tracked my order its in west sac. about 45 miles away should arrive here tomorrow


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 16, 2012)

horribleherk said:


> just tracked my order its in west sac. about 45 miles away should arrive here tomorrow


I'm in Sacramento horribleherk, where are you at?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm taking down my ace of spades within the week. Smells great and covered in crystals


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 16, 2012)

hey bad karma im in stockton im not too sharp with the computer so it never got put in my avatar when i first started posting i couldnt even do pics , hey karmas a bitch let me know how the chop goes


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 16, 2012)

horribleherk said:


> hey bad karma im in stockton


Good to know that I've got a like minded neighbor near by.
Keep up the good work


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 17, 2012)

yeah bad karma you got that right it is good to communicate with neighbors as were likely to experience similar circumstances that may require similar solutions as we are not so-cal & were not bay area neither just a little different around here youre on one end of the delta & im on the other i appreciate you stopping by


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 18, 2012)

got my seeds yesterday


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 20, 2012)

here is what i received 10 a.o.s. 1 dinafem blue widow 1 purple haze & 1 auto ak ive received a few autos as freebies as have a few of my buddies rather than throwing them out im gonna start them & put them in a cornfield this summer if they make it cool & if they dont im not really out much. i plan on starting the aos this spring the blue widow & the purple haze im undecided on as reviews are mixed


----------



## rbico (Jan 26, 2012)

horribleherk said:


> ... we are not so-cal & were not bay area neither just a little different around here youre on one end of the delta & im on the other i appreciate you stopping by


Not SoCAl, not Bay Area -- you're "someplace special" and my home town, but not there any more. Grew up on the San Joaquin Green! I love where I'm at now, but I would love to get high and eat some Micheal's Pizza. good luck with your grow. 

I just got 2 AOS clones and (1) cheesequake clone. Indoor soil grow. nothing good to add to this post. I'm here for the same reason as most. Lookin' for tips/insight into this strain.


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Jan 26, 2012)

I love TGA but the Ace of Spades is a underloved strain in my opinion. I think the taste is unique, almost peppery. And it has a subtle cherry undertone. 
I don't know about one thing because the effect for me was very empowering - makes you want to get out there and be productive. It's supposed to be more indica but I guess I got the stronger sativa version. They should try to select that one out more.


----------



## rbico (Jan 26, 2012)

FriendlyTokez said:


> I love TGA but the Ace of Spades is a underloved strain in my opinion. I think the taste is unique, almost peppery. And it has a subtle cherry undertone.
> I don't know about one thing because the effect for me was very empowering - makes you want to get out there and be productive. It's supposed to be more indica but I guess I got the stronger sativa version. They should try to select that one out more.



I plan on harvesting the two clones at 2 weeks apart to see what the effect differences are. I prefer the more indica feel than the sativa...at least until it's hiking season.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 26, 2012)

its gonna be around easter before i get this started im gonna cut back to 1 growroom after these grows as my power bill has jumped up pretty high im probably gonna run lemon stomper & aos in the same grow


----------



## Dan Kone (Feb 1, 2012)

talked to a guy who owns a lab testing facility yesterday about some ace of spades he got tested. Apparently AoS has a very unique cannibinoid profile. It's very heavy in THC-V and CBG-A. That should give it a really unique buzz. I still haven't actually tried the buds for my self yet though. But this did peak my curiosity with the strain.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 1, 2012)

hey dan thanks for posting your opinion i take seriously when i get the room ill kick this off gage green lemon stomper is next for me to develop & then im gonna pop some of this aos


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 7, 2012)

well im kickin it up a notch im germinating 5 aos & 1 dinafem blue widow they are going into my next grow im looking for a shorter dense bud growing plant & i think aos might deliver the goods


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 7, 2012)

Horribleherk. My aos stayed short and compact. I think it will work for what you are looking for


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Feb 7, 2012)

Such ingenuity, never thought about germinating in a container from my wet wipes!


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 7, 2012)

nuff said im popin enough for a full grow i really appreciate everyones input im on a roll & ace of spades is in the house now keep the info coming... thanks!!!


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 7, 2012)

p.s. i put the container on top of my t.v. cable converter box where its warm


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 7, 2012)

hey karma how was the finished product ???


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 9, 2012)

it looks like all 8 are starting to pop


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 9, 2012)

im gettin excited all 9 have popped including the dinafem blue widow but these are the healthiest


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Feb 9, 2012)

will keep posted for pics


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 14, 2012)

got the babies under t-5s & tied them for support 44 of my 45 clones took removed the dome today root riot & rapid rooters clone very good but require daily care when using a heat matt as they dry out very fast [about 36 hrs.] if you dont stay on top of them you will loose babies rock wool cubes take longer for me to root but hold moisture better even when using a heat matt


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 15, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Horribleherk. My aos stayed short and compact. I think it will work for what you are looking for


There's a stretchy pheno too. I've had both. The stretchy one in my experience yields very well. I had an AO cola one time that looked like a football.


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Feb 15, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> There's a stretchy pheno too. I've had both. The stretchy one in my experience yields very well. I had an AO cola one time that looked like a football.


i get "footballs" every time i pinch a top cola, used to do this all the time for my sog super skunk and cheese #1, look like nerf footbals(the ones with the spirals built in) almost like this


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 15, 2012)

Actually wow wrong thread. I thought we were talking about Agent Orange hahahahaa..


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 16, 2012)

9 of 10 popped & ive put them into 4x4 rockwool blocks to veg under t-5s i also popped a dinafem blue widow in case one dies for any reason


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 18, 2012)

it looks like all 9 are gonna make it for the first time in a while im gonna have a single strain grow im putting all my effort into the ace of spades i think if mine resembles the pics people are posting here this is gonna be my choice for awhile in the next few days ill post some pics of the babies


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 16, 2012)

ok so here we are with about a month of data lost so ill sum things up quickly as possible all my focus is on getting this grow kicked off my current grow is way below expectations to the point i almost want to rip it out & kick this off instead of waiting untill easter as planned ive got 8 aos & 1 dinafem blue widow which was thrown in to round out my 9 plant grow ive got 1 aos that is smaller than the others but not to the point it concerns me here is this mornings pic this will be my 3rd time growing subcool stuff querkle & qrazy train were very successful for me & if aos is like them [so far im happy] im gonna clone it & run with it my experimantal grows have been costly its time to stick with stuff that works so dont be surprised if i kick this off sooner than expected


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 17, 2012)

i shipped off some seedlings i started for a friend and freed up some much needed room for my aos the small plant is catching up to the others good consistant growth im debating if im gonna top them or not the little 4 bulb 24'' hydrofarm t-5 light is ideal for what im doing i really like it


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 17, 2012)

How long did it take for your seeds to germ?


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 17, 2012)

they germed in the first day


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Mar 18, 2012)

herk u wont be let down if u grow purple haze if u like super fruity smoke


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 18, 2012)

i have some purple haze seeds [g-13 labs attitude freebies] for future use now that im down to running only 1 room i have more strains than i have room for im currently running a 1000w hps. in a 4x3 room i usually run a 600w. setup in i also have a 400 w. hps i might put my 600w back in its original room , park the 1000w. & do a 400w. grow in another room for about the same operating cost as the single 1000w.


----------



## pharmacoping (Mar 18, 2012)

Ace of Spades, Plushberry, and Tahoe Og Kush have set the bar


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 18, 2012)

hey pharmacoping thanks for the pics you really make me feel good about my decision to put all my effort into developing my ace of spades i topped them tonight i;m really wanting to get my current grow finished up & get this started


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Mar 18, 2012)

*Ite didnt real through the whole thread but heres my two cents anyways:

After five grows of this wonderful plant, I can narrow it down to three distinct phenos


(I grow in soil under 1 1000 hps and 3 600w hps in 7gal smart pots)

1. Jack the ripper dominant, doesnt really yield hardly anything, but the smell, potency and flavor are out of this world.....stays relatively compact throughout growth....likes to be topped and lst'ed.....
2. Its an inbetween of the two parents....yields the most heavy of the three....smells great, looks very nice and hits very smooth....flavor is a cross between rotten fruit and hickory wood like taste....grew similar to the one above, except had massive colas and a lot more heavy side branches....
3. My favorite of the three, my keeper and one I can say knocks everyone out when I show it to them....BCS pheno!! Turns pink in week 3 of flower and doesn't stop, just like the BCS description in Dank 2.0.....not the heaviest yielder, but solid enough that I can justify keeping it forever! Incredible berry flavor mixed with a hazelnut kind of flavor....with a smell that is out of the world! people cannot believe it when I show it to them the way it stinks! loves to be topped and lst'ed as well, however, grew extremely well as a one branch plant too! Certainly a pheno that melts in your mouth....gosh, cant love this strain enough...

heres some pics of my BCS pheno








first pic is first grow, second pic is second time running so on and so on.....last pic is the lastest bud I cropped out that won a local medical taste cup




...

happy growing ya'll....ace of spades is definitely a keeper for sure! Subcool said it was his favorite at the school of dank held in seattle sometime back




*


----------



## pharmacoping (Mar 19, 2012)

yep ^^^exactly whate he said......with a very nice selection of photo reps !! good job !


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 20, 2012)

man i just want to yank my current grow out & get this grow kicked off the pics & evidence is just overwhelming whatever isnt finished in my room in 1 week is getting yanked its all mixed anyway im not gonna hold up a grow over 2 plants here is todays pic of my babies & a pic of my soon not to be current grow im glad attatude sold out of grape stomper & i changed the order to this there is just too many beautiful pics from happy campers im gonna focus all my attention on this


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 21, 2012)

today is the day ace of spades kicks off ive emptied my room im changing lights & reflectors & this grow is gonna be in rockwool slabs ,6oow.hps & gh- floranova nutes ill be back with pics when its all together


----------



## pharmacoping (Mar 21, 2012)

sounds awesome. add plushberry with your ace of spades, sit back, and take in the magic, from seedling to joint.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 21, 2012)

its up & running plushberry is on my hit list & maybe querkle again im gonna run subcool gear for awhile seems to be the most bang for my buck here is a couple of pics after they start budding ill switch to 1000w. hps to finish it off im trying this sweetner out & the humboldt root stuff came in some stuff i got when i bought out another grower awhile back so i figure ill use it up ive got them on mild growth schedule for the first week untill they can acclimate to the hps light i sprayed them with organocide i havent seen any mites yet this year but im not taking any chances


----------



## pharmacoping (Mar 21, 2012)

Subcool is tops for sure, some better than others, but all are stellar. Timewreck is finished in couple weeks here. after ace and plush, I cycled out querkle after three years. they are THAT good


----------



## guwall (Mar 21, 2012)

yea that pink pheno can be killer, im curing right now cant wait to burn.


----------



## pharmacoping (Mar 21, 2012)

guwall said:


> yea that pink pheno can be killer, im curing right now cant wait to burn.View attachment 2081255View attachment 2081256View attachment 2081257


killer man ! just killer. way to go, genetics are only part of the grow equation, and you sir appear to have completed it !


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 21, 2012)

yeah i ran querkle for 4 grows & ive grown qrazy train too with good results i cant beleive the beauty of the product you guys are showing me in this thread a couple of mine are showing magenta at the beginnings of the new growth just a wee hint but it is magenta/pink color yeah im excited


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 21, 2012)

hey guwall i think your original pics on this thread were wiped out im glad you came back with new ones theyre sure pretty


----------



## pharmacoping (Mar 22, 2012)

The Q was my holy grail for awhile, along with og#18, and then came ace and plush. they grow as if they're listening, and the electricity they give up is very special. Seems the subcool team has connected with me, as welll as several patients on many levels.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 22, 2012)

my aos is performing early on so did the querkle & the qrazy train as well all phenos were good & stable to the end & the finished product was very good to excellent so after a couple of not the best grows [some of the blame is mine & some i feel is not] im back with subcools stuff & the nutes & medium ive had the most experience with i think this strain is what ive been looking for & so are some of the others as well


----------



## guwall (Mar 23, 2012)

@pharmacoping - What can I say, I love what I do. I saw the picture of your pink pheno too, It's beautiful. How is Plush in comparison to AOS? I wanted to try OG 18, but Sub knows whats up so i figured I'd trust him.


@Herk - I had to re-post them. I know you wont be able to miss that pheno, but I thought a reference might be nice. those pics are at wk5 (even the nug)... ill throw up some more pics today of some cutting/dring.


The comment i made before that i'll say again is: My temps never dropped below 72 at night and for most of the day was 81.... so none of the color on this pheno are from fading. its truly an awesome phenotype that turns completely purple (calyxes only) by week 3


----------



## guwall (Mar 23, 2012)

Dring the AOS!


----------



## pharmacoping (Mar 23, 2012)

guwall said:


> @pharmacoping - What can I say, I love what I do. I saw the picture of your pink pheno too, It's beautiful. How is Plush in comparison to AOS? I wanted to try OG 18, but Sub knows whats up so i figured I'd trust him.
> 
> 
> @Herk - I had to re-post them. I know you wont be able to miss that pheno, but I thought a reference might be nice. those pics are at wk5 (even the nug)... ill throw up some more pics today of some cutting/dring.
> ...


not sure how to compare, plush rocks, aos rocks. plush buds are denser/heavier, but who cares, they both rock


----------



## guwall (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, they are both supposed to be a cross of the "infamous" black cherry soda (BCS) cut. Figured they would have some similarities.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 23, 2012)

the roots are into the slabs now i suspect this plant might turn color on me not because of the stem color i think thats nutrient related but the new growth has some color in the center of the new leaves next week ill kick up the nutes a bit & see what happens this could get interesting my next order i think will be plushberry


----------



## pharmacoping (Mar 23, 2012)

nevermind those purple stems, thats just preppin you for the olfactory ride of your life !


----------



## guwall (Mar 23, 2012)

Looking healthy, I think with all the transplanting it might have stressed her to blush a little.

@herk - How many beans did you pop? Unlike the fast growing med-height pheno, the pink pheno stays short through veg (untopped)


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 23, 2012)

i started with 10 i broke a tap-root off 1 while germing them & 1 broke at the stem leaving me with 8 i had a dinafem blue widow freebie that i threw in for a space filler querkle gave me 3 females from a 5-pack & out of 3 qrazy train seeds 2 were female its the transition from t-5s to hid lighting thats got them all trippin with r/w slabs i just sit the block on the exposed slab & in usualy 24 hrs the roots go into the slabs today is 48 hrs & i tries to move the blocks & theyre now attatched to the slabs lately ive been growing in coco but i have the most experience in rockwool so for this grow im going for what i know best i do plan on going back to coco in the future


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 23, 2012)

p.s. the bud pic is from a past querkle grow


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Does anyone know how resistant to high temps aos is? My friend was housesitting and he shut my ac off. 2 week old plants were at 92 for 8hrs for 2 days.
Should I chuck them and start over or are they salvageable from hermies and shit yields?


----------



## guwall (Mar 24, 2012)

Just as in nature, I think hot days can be inevitable. I personally think, if they where hot for a while, the worst outcome would be stressing them out a little. It might stunt their growth for a week but it will get back on track has long as you handle with kid gloves from here on out. Depending on the AOS phenotype, slow veg growth might be a trait. plus the youngins' like a little heat from my experience.


----------



## Dameon (Mar 24, 2012)

Anytime you have fluctuations in temperatures, the plant is stressed. Manipulating/fucking up temperatures can increase or decrease yield and potency. Try this experiment (not during flowering). In the mornings experiment with effects that simulate dew. For the first hour of sunlight, mist your plants and lower the temps by 6-10 degrees. This simulates morning dew and increases a growers ability to reach maximum potency. So again, will this increase potency in a given strain. No. This allows a grower to reach a strains full potential in regards to predetermined potency dictated by genetics. 
If you are still with me after that, do some reading up on temperature differentials and the DIF. In general, most every grower can benefit from reading up on potency and how it relates to all flowering/fruiting plants. Hope this wasn't TMI or pretentious sounding. Stay crunchy. Crunch* Crunch*

BTW- In regards to your heat stressed plants...Throw that crap away. lol


----------



## pharmacoping (Mar 24, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Does anyone know how resistant to high temps aos is? My friend was housesitting and he shut my ac off. 2 week old plants were at 92 for 8hrs for 2 days.
> Should I chuck them and start over or are they salvageable from hermies and shit yields?



hermies? shit yields? is this your first run? I can dial my temps 24 hrs from 50-100, at will, and none of these temps ever adversely affect my garden to any notice of mine, except some extra color in the cold, and explosive aggressive growth in the hot. no hermies, or shit yields here.

If they're two weeks old, assuming you started from seed, and female seeds are not available, where would the hermie come from?
if they are dead, chuck em, if they are not, they will recover.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 24, 2012)

This is my second grow. I already screwed up some seeds. I think the plants will recover after reading some more about it. I read an article that said environmental factors don't affect sex until weeks 3 or 4 of veg. After I got serious with my first grow I got about 2.5 oz but the


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Environment was dialed in. trying new things this grow. Thanks for all the helpful informative replies.


----------



## pharmacoping (Mar 24, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> This is my second grow. I already screwed up some seeds. I think the plants will recover after reading some more about it. I read an article that said environmental factors don't affect sex until weeks 3 or 4 of veg. After I got serious with my first grow I got about 2.5 oz but the


dude, thats old information. the sex is determined at the seed formation stage and cannot be influenced by any outside forces after the seed has been programmed with the choice chromosomes. Just like dressing a baby boy in girl clothes....well, maybe a little different...lol


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 24, 2012)

my growroom is outside & my second room routinls saw 100 in the summer time granted 65-85 i guess would be the cats meow 92 aint shit youll be fine i now use a duct fan to pull cool air from underneath my house to cool things down in the summer here is a few pics from that ''hot'' grow sanneis killing fields & female seeds pure ak grown in a shed with no ac i do however use a circulation fan th keep air moving a word of caution about misting your plants i did it untill i got powdery mildew on my querkle now i dont take any chances the larger the buds are the more you need fresh air circulating around your babies


----------



## pharmacoping (Mar 24, 2012)

man herk, wish it was "Ms. Ganja", cuz I'd be in love !!!

awesome pics + rep, well..


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 24, 2012)

the color of my leaves indicates a low nutrient level in about 4 days ill increase the nutes i dont have enough roots yet to increase the nutes it would just be a waste soon they will be ready for a larger uptake of nutes theyre pretty much used to the light im starting to see new growth daily i would like take a minute to thank everyone for taking the time to post info & pics as its sure inspiring & gives me insight of whats to come THANKS!!!


----------



## pharmacoping (Mar 24, 2012)

hmm, as soon as my cultures have a root, they go into an 600ppm flood/drain, changed weekly,according to their instructions and never have deficiencies.....maybe look at a complete nute system. I have never seen a deficiency, until the one time I switched from dutch master to sensi bloom in one res. only took a week of fresh nutes to see it ! never again. 

I love your clean set up man


----------



## Juan0288 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm crackin a 5 pack of ace of spades tonight. Let u know how they go. Hope better than my space Jill seeds, got 5 that were tiny n white...0/5 germed. Hopefully these r better, they look 1000 times better so we'll see


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 27, 2012)

hey juan sorry about the space jill ive had good results with aos 10/10 the 2 i lost were a direct result of my mishandling of the babies i kicked the nutes to 3/4 strength the day before yesterday theyll be full strength tomorrow with a res. change theyre growing daily next grow im going back to coco i think i like it better it holds its ph better the r/w ph climbs daily requiring adjustment every day where with the coco i only have to adjust ph once a week


----------



## pharmacoping (Mar 27, 2012)

bummer bout the space jillz, she is a very active girl, with stunning effects for sure.

I do not miss checking ph or the issues. once I switched to DM Gold it was over, checked out perfect everytime through till the next res change. I dont check ph or tds/ppm for three years. never had any issue at all with any deficiency or strange shit, no slime, or smell, or anything. amazing stuff

quick bud snap of this mornings' Ace harvest

she got a week of a 1000 watt uva/uvb grow bulb(tanning bulb) for giggles. I see the difference, but not sure it's worth the trouble of it though. ace is perfect as is, and this pink pheno is abundant, and the green one is awesome too


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 27, 2012)

that sure is pretty i had a good run of killing fields everyone here is burned out on blu/purp so some green in there will be cool as well im still getting my aos dialed in gonna be cloning in about 2 weeks ive numbered my plants & ill number the babies to the plant they were cloned from then when the males show ill know which babies were cloned from which plant & weed them out ill be finishing mine off with a 1000w. eye hortilux the 6000w. i ve been using is a cheepie & performs well but after this grow im gonna replace it oddly enough it still gives me good results my local hydro shop gives me good deals so im gonna start eyeballing a suitable replacement & possibly a single switchable ballast that might have to wait untill another harvest


----------



## pharmacoping (Mar 27, 2012)

the Badass bulb is the only one I've ever noticed a difference using.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 27, 2012)

what difference have you noticed in the badass bulb ??? my friend runs 2 of them in 1000w. hps but hasnt completed a grow yet i guess advance nutrients is behind badass bulbs they were a bit pricey


----------



## pharmacoping (Mar 27, 2012)

yes pricey, but competitive. they have more par light available than my other lights, digilux,plant max, horti, etc. one bud from one branch from one plant, once a year= not so expensive for me. on the cheap, you can dial your adjustable digi ballast to super lumens at the end of a year, and get another year out of the bulb with little loss.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 27, 2012)

TRUE ! i always try to re invest some back into my equip


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 28, 2012)

the ace of spades is waking up 2'' of new growth in the last 2 days i increased nutes to full growth schedule today with addatives they appear hungry the color will improve over the next week even the smallest of the bunch has pretty much caught up to the others


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

What week are they in?


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 28, 2012)

i put them in the room mar.21 they were 6-8 in. tall now theyre 9-10'' in. tall & are almost as wide as they are tall


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 31, 2012)

theyve been in the room 10 days now i had a couple of problems i had to make adjustments for im getting light spots on my leaves so i lowered my tower fan so it now hits my plants so the blame for that is on me i should of done it right off the gate it is a good idea to always have that gentle rustle of leaves as fresh air circulates around them i think it releives the heat generated by hid lighting the other problem im having is my ph in my res. likes to climb towards the 7.5 mark after 1 feeding at 5.9 ph. i have my res on a timer so it can feed while im at work but ive unhooked the timer & have to set the ph. every feeding im gonna flush tomorrow & change over to gh. 3-part flora series instead of floranova which is my favorite nutrient but as the weather warms i get a lot of slime next grow its back to co-co for me in spite of all this things are looking good & on schedule this is all minor shit the big picture is good im getting green back in my leaves & next week is clone time because this does not appear to be a stretchy strain im gonna veg for at least a month everyone alwas say to veg subs gear longer than other stuff & i think im gonna head that advice


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 1, 2012)

i changed the nutrients last night & after 2 feedings the ph seems to be holding typicaly i change my res on sunday & set the ph at 5.9 & then by wednesday it climbs up to 6.8 - 7.0 & the plants have consumed 2-3 galons of nutes so wednesday is the day i like to top - off my res & reset the ph. to 5.9 again then sunday i drain the res. & it starts over again when i get to the aggressive growth stage i increase my feeding from twice a day to 3 times a day im happy with my growth rate & the new growth has a nice green color next grow im not gonna top them as this is a very ''stocky'' strain & appears to be hungry all the time the different phenos are starting to emerge & some are growing faster than others which means they could be males these plants have a very good structure to them


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 3, 2012)

everything is programing & im getting good growth & will be cloning soon the ph still climbs a bit but with rockwool thats to be expected here is last nights pics this stuff is starting to resemble a grow


----------



## IVIars (Apr 3, 2012)

My badass bulb lasted 4 months. Yay quality!


----------



## scarylarry (Apr 3, 2012)

im growing it, love it. Not as heavy as Plush Berry, but just as strong in its own way...more of a giddy high, not couch lock


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 3, 2012)

So far my AoS are exploding with new growth. All they're getting are top-dressed Mycos, Distilled water, Roots Organic soil, and 1/4 strength Roots Trinity. Officially 2 weeks old.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 4, 2012)

the aos is doing pretty good im fixing to buy a new bulb for my 600 i think im gonna get the hortilux with the red spectrum i now veg under t-5s so i dont really feel the blu-enhanced bulb is necissary i didnt take pics today as at this stage there is not a lot of change


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 4, 2012)

i took the liberty of pulling out the 600w. & putting my 1000w. hps in its place as this is getting good & my babies are greening up as well as giving me a good rate of growth my next grow is gonna be a.o.s. in coco & im gonna use general organics nutes just to try something new & different im gonna start accumulating things now & within the week ill be cloning here is todays pics im seeing a lot of bud sites here


----------



## iNUPE (Apr 5, 2012)

reading this made me hungry.. i went to order a pack and they were sold out..lol.. just my luck


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 7, 2012)

my larger plants are looking like theyre female i have one large one ive dubbed ''the bitch'' im sure out of 4 of this pheno 2 are for sure females all 8 are quite similar & unless there is a major difference in the end product ''the bitch'' is probably gonna be the base for future grows & hopefuly she turns color


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 7, 2012)

My two girls (hopefully) are vigorous as hell but they're growing like a bush and Im not LSTing. Thick stem and tons of lower growth. Not much height yet. Does anyone know when they really start growing like a tree?


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 7, 2012)

my understanding is that this strain stays short im cloning today [ about 1/2 way done] im really wanting to cut my light back to 12/12 so i can weed out the males & get set up for my organic hydro coco grow & im eyeballing more sub-cool stuff such as chernobyl , agent orange & jillybean as well as others


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 7, 2012)

horribleherk said:


> my understanding is that this strain stays short im cloning today [ about 1/2 way done] im really wanting to cut my light back to 12/12 so i can weed out the males & get set up for my organic hydro coco grow & im eyeballing more sub-cool stuff such as chernobyl , agent orange & jillybean as well as others


 i grew chernobyl, agent orange and most recently jillybean, all of which i enjoyed smoking, the jilly was the least potent but had the best presentation, super flavor smells and a nice mood enhancement attribute, the chernobyl is pretty damn potent too, my favorites are the Jillybean and Agent Orange though as i love the highs from both.

i crossed Agent orange x Jillybean and it was dank! super smells, sugar kief on every leaf as i like to say lol, defo one of my favorites.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 8, 2012)

i ended up with 36 ace of spades babies & 5 of the dinafem blue widows i trimmed all the junk off the bottoms of the plants & switched the light cycle to 12/12 now i can focus on selecting what is going into my next grow i expect to harvest in early june


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy easter to everyone !!!!


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter and Passover to all! 

I see some of your leaves have faded. Im about 17 days into veg and they seem to have stalled at 4" but a ton of lower growth. Huge fan leaves already and thick stems all around. Im thinking of giving them half strength pura vida grow veg nutes, SOS, and 7.0 tap because I see a slight discoloration on 1 of the fan leaves.

Have you added any cal mag yet?


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 8, 2012)

im using tap water usually about 70 ppm. i gave them epsom salt about 2 feedings ago & upped the food to aggressive grow theyll green up soon my food has calcium & magnesium in it as does my tap water


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 10, 2012)

im starting to train my branches to even out the canopy i bought my organic nutes for round 2 & took bundee 1's suggestion on the cal-mag here is todays pics im pretty excited about trying the organic stuff


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 10, 2012)

View attachment 2116216the plant in the right corner is the dinafem blue widow im afraid the ace of spades is gonna choke it out its mot near aggressive as the ace of spades


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 11, 2012)

today is day#21 & normaly i would be turning my hours of light to 12 & cloning but ive already done that so now im just waiting for my males to show & the females to show first sighns of bud production my canopy is filling in nice im gonna buy some smart pots for my next grow im not happy with the rockwool after trying out coco the r/w still requires daily ph. adjustments


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 15, 2012)

i had 3 males so i weeded them out & re- arranged the remaining 6 plants this stuff is growing very good & it looks like ill have a gang of bud sites


----------



## guwall (Apr 15, 2012)

Yo Herk, I just got done curing. check these out!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 16, 2012)

you got my attention [im all turned on for sure] hows the smoke ???? i cant wait untill i get some buds on mine


----------



## guwall (Apr 16, 2012)

its got that musky purple sweet taste with a very SHARPE skunk twang, silky smooth though..... expands the lungs (not harsh)... very very potent. feels like i just ripped some hash....


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 16, 2012)

View attachment 2125125View attachment 2125126View attachment 2125127View attachment 2125128View attachment 2125129hey guwall you nailed it this time!!! im very hopefull i get even close im getting bud sites & i only lost 1 clone so my organic-coco round 2 is becoming a reality im all excited it just gets better all the time i cant wait until i get buds of my own


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 17, 2012)

today is the 10th day since i flipped my light to 12/12 & im getting my first bud-nubbins on all 5 of my my aos the dinafem blue widow looks like it wont be far behind by comparrison my lemon stompers didnt have bud development until 21+ days of 12/12 & then they didnt start budding at the same time the next few days should show some better development this is my 3rd time ive tried sub-cool strains & all 3 times the results were good [querkle,qrazy train & now ace of spades] & after a couple of not so hot grows this is most welcome i think im gonna run tga stuff for a long time based on overall performance


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 19, 2012)

View attachment 2128823View attachment 2128824View attachment 2128825View attachment 2128827just a few pics of the progress its right on schedule


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 22, 2012)

View attachment 2132855View attachment 2132856View attachment 2132857View attachment 2132858here is this mornings pics not much change yet but theyre loading up pretty good


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 23, 2012)

View attachment 2134994View attachment 2134995pics of the 2 shorter phenos i suspect the 1 on the right will be purple


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 28, 2012)

View attachment 2144247View attachment 2144248View attachment 2144249week#3 of 12/12 today


----------



## 806KING (Apr 28, 2012)

them girls are looking good !!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 29, 2012)

this has been a fun strain to grow & is ''as advertised'' i cant wait untill they start to develop some smell


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 29, 2012)

View attachment 2145752View attachment 2145753View attachment 2145754View attachment 2145755View attachment 2145756this mornings pics these are fast developing & grow aggressive im having a hard time deciding on a pheno for next grow so im gonna take 1 baby of each so as not to loose any & 5 babies of #9 which is my healthiest & should yield good it takes a few grows to get the best a strain has to offer


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 29, 2012)

nice, got another 5 pack coming my way in a few days from the 420 promo, couldn't nab some plush so i went with AoS and some Void.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 29, 2012)

ive grown querkle & qrazy train & now aos from tga this breeder hasnt thrown me a dud yet im gonna try more of their gear im pretty happy with this that spacegawg has caught my attention lately


----------



## guwall (Apr 29, 2012)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 2145752View attachment 2145753View attachment 2145754View attachment 2145755View attachment 2145756this mornings pics these are fast developing & grow aggressive im having a hard time deciding on a pheno for next grow so im gonna take 1 baby of each so as not to loose any & 5 babies of #9 which is my healthiest & should yield good it takes a few grows to get the best a strain has to offer




Yo man, I found that the smaller AOS' were the real deals FYI


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 29, 2012)

thanks guwall i have multable babies of all my phenos just waiting for them to show their true colors


----------



## horribleherk (May 1, 2012)

View attachment 2148985View attachment 2148986View attachment 2148987View attachment 2148988View attachment 2148989im gonna run 2 each of the smaller phenos & 1 each of the stretchier ones & 3 of the ones i call #9 that are a combo of the other 2 phenos i have 2 buddies who checked mine out & wanted babies so i hooked them up aos is catching on around here here is updated pics this stuff is making me happy & i would like to take a minute to thank everyone for their input and interest that has helped me get this off the ground THANKS !!!!


----------



## Barrelhse (May 1, 2012)

My AofS arrived yesterday, soaking one now to go with the 3 Plushberry in veg. Should be a male in there somewhere. I'd do more but I'm full at the moment w/ 5 GDP, a Jackpot Royale, Blackwater, Spacedawg, Snowdawg2, and a Cheesequake also in veg.


----------



## horribleherk (May 2, 2012)

View attachment 2151158View attachment 2151159View attachment 2151160View attachment 2151161hey barrelhse youve got the kind of full house i would like to have here is todays pics of my aos


----------



## Barrelhse (May 2, 2012)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 2151158View attachment 2151159View attachment 2151160View attachment 2151161hey barrelhse youve got the kind of full house i would like to have here is todays pics of my aos


Nice looking crowd- you'll have some fun. I ended up soaking 2 cuz I thought the first one was cracked, we'll see.


----------



## horribleherk (May 3, 2012)

i think this might be the bcs pheno its always been lighter in color & slightly smaller than the others but smells more fruity than the others as well im taking 2 babies of it into my next grow


----------



## horribleherk (May 3, 2012)

and now for the rest of them


----------



## horribleherk (May 3, 2012)

View attachment 2152822View attachment 2152823View attachment 21528241 purple pheno has surfaced today & its not one i thought would turn which really surprised me not very good pics but the color is definatly there


----------



## 806KING (May 3, 2012)

looks nice.. i was gonna get some AOS but they are sold out again at the tude.. just have to wait a little longer


----------



## horribleherk (May 4, 2012)

its funny aos wasnt my first choice i had placed a cash order to attitude for gage green sun maiden & by the time my funds reached then sun maiden [grape stomper] had sold out so i changed the order to aos & so far im not 1 bit dissapointed


----------



## horribleherk (May 4, 2012)

View attachment 2154140View attachment 2154142todays pics theyre developing right on schedule


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 7, 2012)

806KING said:


> looks nice.. i was gonna get some AOS but they are sold out again at the tude.. just have to wait a little longer


Hemp depot has all the current TGA gear instock. And for cheaper than the tude.


----------



## horribleherk (May 9, 2012)

View attachment 2160327View attachment 2160328View attachment 2160329View attachment 2160330View attachment 2160331View attachment 2160332View attachment 2160333here is updated pics lots of purple turning up ive got about a month left


----------



## 806KING (May 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hemp depot has all the current TGA gear instock. And for cheaper than the tude.


thanks for the info..


----------



## horribleherk (May 10, 2012)

View attachment 2161396View attachment 2161398View attachment 2161399View attachment 2161400got ''frost'' for sure


----------



## horribleherk (May 10, 2012)

View attachment 2162255View attachment 2162256View attachment 2162257tonights pics


----------



## Barrelhse (May 11, 2012)

Those look great, herk. I sent for some to cross with my Plushberry, got 1 for 2- just on it's second set of leaves. Hope mine is as nice as yours!


----------



## horribleherk (May 12, 2012)

View attachment 2164034View attachment 2164035View attachment 2164036View attachment 2164037View attachment 2164038this strain is an overall pleaser & im sure my second grow is gonna be even better yet my clones are coming right along & i figure on harvesting around june 1st.


----------



## guwall (May 12, 2012)

Niice Herk, looks like you got a purple monster standing amongst the others.


----------



## horribleherk (May 12, 2012)

1 purp for sure & another turning hey guwall how many days after you turned the light 12/12 did it take your stuff to finish????? i went 12/12 on apr7. today is day# 35 for mine theyre advancing really fast


----------



## horribleherk (May 13, 2012)

View attachment 2165585View attachment 2165586View attachment 2165587View attachment 2165588im in the ripening stage as theyre fattening up this is a good all-around grow quality & quantity hand in hand my second [general organics] grow is coming together nice as well


----------



## guwall (May 13, 2012)

honestly there were way ready at 8 wks........my buddy let a cutting i gave him go for 10.......it was way more coated.


----------



## horribleherk (May 14, 2012)

View attachment 2167290View attachment 2167291View attachment 2167292View attachment 216729310 weeks!!! i dont know if i could wait im fighting the urge to sample now here is todays pics


----------



## Barrelhse (May 14, 2012)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 2167290View attachment 2167291View attachment 2167292View attachment 216729310 weeks!!! i dont know if i could wait im fighting the urge to sample now here is todays pics


Holy shit, herc, those look great!


----------



## horribleherk (May 14, 2012)

i feel this strain has a lot to offer & my next grow is gonna be coco & 3gal. smart pots also im gonna use the full general organics line-up i cant decide on a pheno as theyre all about equal in quality so i kept all of them 2 purp ones [possibly bcs] & 2 jtr dominant ones that are slightly different next grow will narrow it down these are my babies & nutes going in the next grow also i wont be topping them


----------



## guwall (May 15, 2012)

lookin good man +rep!


----------



## horribleherk (May 15, 2012)

View attachment 2169135View attachment 2169136here is todays pic of each pheno purp & green


----------



## horribleherk (May 16, 2012)

View attachment 2169911View attachment 2169912View attachment 2169913View attachment 2169914View attachment 2169915this mornings pics i think its gonna be ready before june7.


----------



## horribleherk (May 17, 2012)

View attachment 2171563View attachment 2171564View attachment 2171565View attachment 2171566my 2 favorite phenos 1 purp & 1 green im getting it narrowed down


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (May 17, 2012)

how many you got going in there?


----------



## Californicater (May 17, 2012)

I can finally contribute to this thread! 3 of my 5 AoS poked through today, and I can see a 4th coming in just not through the cube yet. They must have heard me hanging the Mylar in my new flower closet today. Closet 1.0 strictly Veg now and ready for its new batch. 

That's 3 SnowCap bag seeds I got from a dispensary this week at the top of the pic. I would usually toss them but since it is the once in a blue moon I am germinating seeds I took it as a sign to pop em.


----------



## horribleherk (May 17, 2012)

5 aos & 1 dinafem blue widow


----------



## horribleherk (May 17, 2012)

hey californicater it didnt take you long to get those popped !!


----------



## Californicater (May 17, 2012)

I used Riot Rooters, and I have to say they are legit. I always avoided seeds to start because I didn't like the paper towel nonsense, and weeks of seedling status. Less than 72hrs in the cube and they are surfacing, hopefully in a week they will be ready for solo cups, then I am giving air-pots <http://airpotgarden.com/> a try.


----------



## horribleherk (May 19, 2012)

View attachment 2174838View attachment 2174839View attachment 2174840View attachment 2174841yeah those root-riot cubes work good for cloning as well i have a 3rd pheno turning color just a slight tint at this point but we will see how much it turns in the up-coming days


----------



## Californicater (May 19, 2012)

Damn these cubes are intense. I have put my seedlings outside for a little natural California sun today. I go to the beach this morning for like 3 hrs for a bagel, coffee, and to play with my dog. I get home and my seedlings are all limp. I think it is damping off, but cubes are dry. I spritz with water, lift the cube too see if the tap root is poking through, the fucking tap root is like 3in out the bottom of all cubes and baking in the plastic tray. FUCK, glad its Sat and I have time to transplant, hope its not too late. 2 will make it through 3 are looking poor. 

*I ALREADY MISS CLONES!*


----------



## Californicater (May 19, 2012)

Fair warning HH, if I lose this batch of seedlings I'm not ordering more. Me and my lady will have to take a drive up to Frisco to visit her cousins, and Im going to come check you out on my way home so we can be real life friends and I can get some cuttings 

*So veg the shit out of those BCS phenoms!*


----------



## horribleherk (May 19, 2012)

should be respectable clones around mid - ish june if i clone around the 1st


----------



## horribleherk (May 19, 2012)

pics of my crew they like frisbee & water sports


----------



## Californicater (May 19, 2012)

My Maui-Wowie Border Collie/Husky mix. She's like a cousin to your pups.


----------



## horribleherk (May 20, 2012)

the husky is known to be a hard working intelligent dog in its own right & border collies are about as smart as it gets too thats a beautiful dog


----------



## horribleherk (May 23, 2012)

View attachment 2181571View attachment 2181572View attachment 2181573gettin close to chop time


----------



## horribleherk (May 27, 2012)

View attachment 2187408finished product


----------



## steampick (May 27, 2012)

Wow, nice looking bud. You've got some trimming ahead of you. How's this stuff smoke?


----------



## Californicater (May 27, 2012)

sweet looking buds!


----------



## horribleherk (May 28, 2012)

View attachment 2188255View attachment 2188256View attachment 2188257those pics are phenos#8&#9 here is pics of pheno #4 which i think will be the most potent i havent smoked nothing yet phenos 1 & 7 are good as well by the time i get to my 3rd round phenos 1&7 will be eliminated in favor of 8,9 &4 which are all keepers here are pics of pheno #4 its my favorite


----------



## horribleherk (May 28, 2012)

View attachment 2188332here is a trimmed bud of pheno#4 not as much color but frosted up pretty good nonetheless


----------



## Pickett420247365 (Jun 2, 2012)

sadly TGA does no make FEM seeds, i wish they would catch up with the times


----------



## guwall (Jun 3, 2012)

Pickett420247365 said:


> sadly TGA does no make FEM seeds, i wish they would catch up with the times


"fems are for pussies", maybe YOU should get with the times


----------



## guwall (Jun 3, 2012)

We want a smoke report and some clean pics of that purple!


----------



## Californicater (Jun 3, 2012)

Pickett420247365 said:


> sadly TGA does no make FEM seeds, i wish they would catch up with the times


TGA is for breeders, fem seeds are like Iphones closed system info you can't play with, and are bound to outgrow.


----------



## althor (Jun 3, 2012)

Californicater said:


> TGA is for breeders, fem seeds are like Iphones closed system info you can't play with, and are bound to outgrow.


 What breeders are using his phenos?
I checked out attitude but I didnt see anyone with TGA products in their crosses. I did see Alphakronik used a similar father that TGA uses but not any of TGAs product as a parent.


----------



## Californicater (Jun 3, 2012)

althor said:


> What breeders are using his phenos?
> I checked out attitude but I didnt see anyone with TGA products in their crosses. I did see Alphakronik used a similar father that TGA uses but not any of TGAs product as a parent.


First and foremost, me, but you can't have my buds, or the nanners... 
I come across all kinds of strains in collectives that have Vortex, Jillybean, or JTR x into a kush, haze, diesel. Just because he hasn't given the okay to other main stream breeders to cross and sell what he worked on doesn't mean it does not exist. You just wont find it in the seed banks. Too much respect for ingenuity for that kind of cut throat capitalism. The GI growers in episode 67, weren't they showcasing a JTR x something I cant remember.?.


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 3, 2012)

My AOS is in week 6 and she smells like rotting mangoes and sweet baby poo. when you rub the stem she smells like cherry chapstick. All of the stems are purple but the buds are green and the hairs are turning orange.


----------



## missimaui (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a couple Ace of Spade clones going . This is my first grow , I have been vegging them for about 4 weeks .... So far things seem to be going really good . Any advice would be greatly appreciated !!


----------



## missimaui (Jun 26, 2012)

I totally noticed that smell . Kinda sweet but really rank ?? I'm a newbie so I thought maybe I had done something wrong . I got 2 Ace clones about 6 weeks back. Been keeping them under 18/6 lights for 6 weeks now. They both got injured and both have new growth and seem to be fine but now I am wondering given there injuries and all how long should I wait before changing them to 12/12 lights ?? I added pic's I have 2 plants both are AOS .. Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 26, 2012)

my second a.o.s. grow is in full swing & just started budding & the clones of pheno #9 is gonna be my 3rd grow its got the color,smell & a powerful giggly stone to it that i just love


----------



## headtreep (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm growing ace of spaces its the plant in the middle. Gonna harvest her in a few days actually.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pKQkCIUGCc&feature=BFa&list=ULxsm8njyFNOU


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 26, 2012)

hey missimaui by the time my babies are 6 wks old theyre over 2 ft. tall what kind of light are they under ??? & what are you feeding them ? some cal-mag or epsom salt [i use 1-tsp = 1 gal. water] might help you out, aos is a very robust heavy feeding plant these were put in my room june 8th. @ 12-14'' tall today [jun-27] theyre 35-37'' tall thats a growth avg. of about 1 inch a day im using coco ,e&f hydro gh 3-part nutes & a 1000w. hps. i vegged them under t-5s any way get back to me maybe we can pick up your rate of growth ill help if i can not that experienced with soil though h.h.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 26, 2012)

hey headtreep im quite envious thats beautiful


----------



## shizzO (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a killer maroon cut i found outta a 3 pack.all 3 were fem but 1 was deep maroon/purple & smelled just nasty! heres video of my stuff its at obzervetheband on youtube! go ahead and sub me,i sub back! http://youtu.be/26t2qJYShS8


----------



## shizzO (Jun 26, 2012)

http://youtu.be/26t2qJYShS8


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 26, 2012)

hey shizzo just got back from youtube i watched a couple of your videos all i can say is WOW! you got it goin on beautiful country,music the dog & the trout on the dock all good shit & the music ! im an old fart [56] but its refreshing to see real guitar & not synthetic bullshit i know washington has always had cutting-edge music but the rest rocks too & ace of spades is the icing on the cake ill sum it up in 2 words WELL DONE.


----------



## headtreep (Jun 27, 2012)

horribleherk said:


> hey headtreep im quite envious thats beautiful



Thanks a lot my friend. I need to get some more time and add more. I will be more active in the community in the days ahead.


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mine are ending week 9 in flower and I still have plenty of white hairs mixed in with orange hairs. I have the JTR Dom Pheno. Medium sized with lots of buds and it smells like berries and rotting mango. Will these turn orange or should I just check trichs and chop when slightly amber?


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jun 27, 2012)

my ace of spades are mutants.... they grow buds on the fan leaves, they have weird leaflet formations also, like some tuck under other leaflets, overall though, its a badass plant. I did A stem rub today, i have 1 that smells like lemonberry and is likely the keeper since it has the best trich production and is one of the plants with buds on fanleafs, also 2 that smell like sandlewood and fruit punch, the last fem i kept from the last 10 pack has the lemonberry smell, it is a bit taller. no mutations on my old plant at all, this 5 pack yielded 3 mutant plants. the male i have is looking really good. 


i just took my Void and AoS males and pollinated the 4 AOS. with them.


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Yo Omgwtf... mine have that leaf tuck thing too but no bud growth from the center of the leaf just trick production there instead.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 27, 2012)

Ace of Spades- I only popped 2 out of a 5 pack, one germed and it's a male. Smells nice, reddish stem. I'm using it on Ripped Bubba, Snowdawg, Spacedawg, Plushberry, and Jackpot Royale. Same with a Plushberry male. Also have clones of the males to use in the future. I really don't know when I'll ever get to using the seeds but it's fun to cross this stuff. Also have a delicious smelling GDP male that's been vegging for a couple of months.


----------



## headtreep (Jun 27, 2012)

I just updated my utube grow log check it out. Plushberry, Ace of Spades, and OG Kush.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QEU7_jCuWY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 28, 2012)

i had both types of mutants bud on the leaf & leaf coming out on the leaf im off to work this morning & will be back with upgraded pics later also all 39 of my clones are rooted


----------



## Californicater (Jun 28, 2012)

39 clones! stepping up productivity a lil HH?


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 29, 2012)

man im sure glad its friday here is pics i took last night when i got in from work & my 3x4 tub ill be installing for the next grow


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 30, 2012)

theyre getting busy and doing just what theyre supposed to here is todays pics theyre getting a rotten fruit scent this grow is shaping up to be better than the last one


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 1, 2012)

View attachment 2236147View attachment 2236148View attachment 2236149getting close to 40'' tall averaging 1''+ of new growth daily they should slow down & start filling in soon upped the nutes to aggressive bloom schedule today


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 4, 2012)

View attachment 2240497View attachment 2240498View attachment 2240499View attachment 2240500got 4 holy grail babies last night gonna put 2 into next grow here is todays pics things are going good im gonna have a good harvest added big-bud to my reservoir today


----------



## steampick (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice job, herk. I can almost smell those buds. 

A lot of the TGA gear I've seen (mostly from pictures as I have only grown out Querkle) has very similar bud formations. They all seem a bit smallish, even when finished. You know those giant sativa colas you see on a lot of plants? You rarely see them on TGA stuff. Frosty as hell, but a bit small budded. What's your take?


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 4, 2012)

hey steampick ive never got a beer can size bud from tga stuff & the frost as far as im concerned makes up for it but i sure would like a beer can sized bud with tga frosting aos pheno # 9 gave me 2 0z of nugs with only 3 weeks veg time people are still asking me for querkle to this day ive grown 3 tga strains querkle, qrazy train , & aos & all of them had these qualities - easy to grow , has a decent high, flavor & bag appeal are good as well


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 5, 2012)

View attachment 2241817View attachment 2241818View attachment 2241819View attachment 2241820here is todays pics


----------



## 806KING (Jul 6, 2012)

looking good !!!


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 7, 2012)

im getting a lot better bud development this grow & theyre getting really sticky my holy grail babies are starting to grow im still figuring on how im gonna add them into my next grow or if im gonna get them big enough to clone & catch the next grow which would harvest around x-mas or new years


----------



## Californicater (Jul 7, 2012)

Id Veg the new clones for a long time with a lot of topping until you were ready for your next flower cycle if that's all the space you have.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 7, 2012)

Those are looking really nice Herk, you did a good job on dialing things in this run.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jul 7, 2012)

very nice, I got my girlies at week 3 of flowering now, packing on the weight little by little under my 600w led.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 9, 2012)

View attachment 2248441View attachment 2248442View attachment 2248443View attachment 2248444View attachment 2248445i grew the last round from seed this round is cloned from last grow & mixed phenos next round will be all pheno#9 its definatly getting better as i figure it out here is tonights pics with a little over a month to go the best is yet to come im afraid if i put the holy grail in with the aos the aos will choke it out it grows that aggressive


----------



## Californicater (Jul 9, 2012)

You have 2 lights, seems like time to make an additional grow space.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 10, 2012)

i had 2 rooms at one time & a $500.00 a month power bill between that & my work i shut 1 down & kind of took things back to a hobby level someday i would like a 3x6 tub & 2 600w. lights i have a friend running 2 4x8 tubs & 4-1000w lights its costly & a lot of work he is making money though i started this as an out of work construction worker & made a little money as i went but im much happier at the hobby level & get a lot of enjoyment out of my grows


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 10, 2012)

View attachment 2250107View attachment 2250108View attachment 2250109View attachment 2250110View attachment 2250111here is tonights pics & theyre smelling like overipe blackberries the purp looks like its progressing faster than the green


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 12, 2012)

these are pics of pheno #9 its hard to tell 1 plant from another but right now #9 has a reddish tint that will soon turn purple #9 is my keeper pheno i have 3 friends growing aos & theyre loving it


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 12, 2012)

Good job man your aos looks amazing.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 12, 2012)

View attachment 2253077my next grow is gonna be aos[4] & r/p holy grail[2] theyre vegging under t-5s now i have dinafem critical-jack on the way too


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 14, 2012)

View attachment 2255007View attachment 2255008View attachment 2255009things are progressing right on schedule here is thismornings pics im gonna change out my nutrient res. today & my purp phenos are starting to turn in spite of how hot its been lately


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 15, 2012)

here is this mornings pics the buds with the red tint will turn purple the others will stay green


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 16, 2012)

snapped a few pics this evening no big changes got about 24 days before i chop


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 18, 2012)

View attachment 2259075View attachment 2259076View attachment 2259077View attachment 2259078theyre starting to develop color & getting some frost as well


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 19, 2012)

this stuff is changing up fast & will probably be ready before the 10th. of next month here is todays pics


----------



## wheezer (Jul 19, 2012)

Here's my 3 phenos at 30 days in.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 19, 2012)

hey wheezer youre about 10 days behind me i flipped my light 12/12 on june 10th. youre gonna like this


----------



## wheezer (Jul 19, 2012)

cool, these are in light dep outside. I drag em' in and out every day, along with 4 PlushBerry


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 20, 2012)

hey wheezer im sure from here on out shits gonna start happening tomorrow i change out my res. & start the ripening feed schedule which ill do to 7 day cycles & flush for about a week & that should take me right up to harvest


----------



## wheezer (Jul 20, 2012)

cool, mine are in my on version of SS and have only been fed a little compost tea earlier on. I won't feed again. I'll just drag em' in and out and water and watch.


----------



## matatan (Jul 21, 2012)

i am


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 21, 2012)

i fed this morning [ripening schedule] & took the time to pop a few pics & even 1 of my next grow vegging under the t-5s ive got about 19 days left till harvest


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 23, 2012)

just letting them ripen up from here on out here is todays pics it wont be long now


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jul 23, 2012)

hey horribleherk, how long does that pheno go?


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 23, 2012)

last grow milky at 53 days im going at least 60 this time


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jul 23, 2012)

What are the odds of finding the Ace of Spades BCS pheno?


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 23, 2012)

View attachment 2266366i got 1 bcs pheno from a 10 pack [or what i beleive to be] its got the cherry/berry flavor i callit #9


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks pretty sexy! I see a bit of BCS!


----------



## Californicater (Jul 23, 2012)

HH you should experiment and put another fan in the room just in the evening, to see if you can pull out more color with lower nighttime temps.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 24, 2012)

i have a 8'' duct fan pulling cool air from underneath my house 24/7 & run my light at night trying to keep temps down but its been a hot one lately 100+ i plan on chopping aug 10 here is todays pics


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jul 24, 2012)

i got 2 of the bcs doms in my 5 pack but i have grown a 1 pack prior and got 7 fems, all but 1 were more jtr dom. All in this 5 pack have the berry flavor but some got lemon, the keeper one is definitely smells like black cherry skittles. 2 purpling as we speak taking mine down on the 20th.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 25, 2012)

i have 2 purp phenos but 1[#9] is my most favorite & the other[#8] is my least favorite they are not at all alike & neither are my 2 green phenos alike but both of them are killer ive really enjoyed growing aos & #9 is going on to future grows & im really excited about my 4 holy grail babies & the quality of the poduct from it but just the same im gonna keep aos going for a safety net as i try new strains let me know how your harvest comes out im anticipating a pretty good one


----------



## wheezer (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's my 3 phenos....still clean so far.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 27, 2012)

im gonna give them their final feeding tomorrow along with powdered kool-bloom then ill start the flush pheno#8 seems to be a bit slower than the others but has the best sparkle of the bunch


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jul 27, 2012)

2/3 of my fems shot nanners in the last week, one of them (the biggest one that is most bcs dom) probably nuked the tent, pulled off 7 nanners today, and 1-2 of the other plant, nothing much off her she seems really stable since i super cropped the hell out of her and her trich production is easily the best. i'm hesitant to grow the keeper's f2's since this strain seems prone to shooting nanners on the slightest bit of stress...


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 28, 2012)

i havent had any nanners yet but a friend growing my clones got a bunch of them somebody else on one of my other threads experienced the same thing but so far for me its been smooth sailing


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 29, 2012)

did my last feeding this morning things are ripening up nice as this grow is winding down


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jul 29, 2012)

your plants look much more sativa dominant, i'm growing under led's about 700-800 total wattage, not growing very tall but i expect them to fill out real nicely in the next 2-3 weeks.... when do yours pack on the most weight?


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 29, 2012)

the last 3 weeks they really get busy im using a 600-hps last grow i used a 1000w-hps & my grow space is 4x3


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 30, 2012)

no change today but i took a few pics anyhow its funny how different [better] this stuff is growing from clone instead of seed the buds are way more dense this time & soon we will see if the high has changed up any the bcs pheno has a decent high,smell & color but i think the green jtr pheno got me the goofiest here is todays pics im gonna start flushing in 4 days


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 31, 2012)

View attachment 2276586View attachment 2276587View attachment 2276588getting closer to chop time every day


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 2, 2012)

View attachment 2278546View attachment 2278547View attachment 2278548View attachment 2278549View attachment 2278550started flushing today


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 2, 2012)

View attachment 2278960bought this today


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Aug 2, 2012)

very nice, i need one of those, been using mosquito nets tied down inside a giant tupperware container like 2ftx3ftx2ft, been working nice but it takes up alot of space and needs to get replaced.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 3, 2012)

mine is 24'' around they also make a 36'' one as well ill let everyone know how it works out for me


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 4, 2012)

harvest time is almost here pheno#1 is ready now # 8 is gonna be last my holy grail babies are ready to go in my room its all coming together


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 5, 2012)

chopped 5 days sooner than planned spotted spidermites & didnt want to spray this late in the grow & also didnt want them to develop into a full-blown outbreak all-in-all aos has made a respectable showing & this grow much improved over the last


----------



## wheezer (Aug 5, 2012)

you just spotted those mites?...I saw them 5 pages ago.Thought you knew.


----------



## wheezer (Aug 6, 2012)

the purple-pink pheno I got.


----------



## Smoothe (Aug 7, 2012)

Verry nice there bro!


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 8, 2012)

pheno#1 is the first dry enough to trim, over 2 oz. from 1 plant my yield is getting better i really like the smart pots & coco more to come as this stuff dries the purp phenos are gonna come out nice


----------

